# Milk



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi all

Any preferences re milk for use with frothing ?

Skimmed

Semi skimmed

Full fat

Filtered Cravendale

Just thinking which one would give the most silky smooth texture

I have only used semi skimmed

Opinions please


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Best answer is try and see what you like. FWIW this is my experience, YMMV: Skimmed is hard work, semi-skimmed OK, full fat better and filtered full fat Cravendale or Tesco's own gives me the result I like best. (Silkiest, creamiest texture.)

Others will disagree. I think it depends on whether you like full fat milk in the first place. I have also tried almond milk for my daughter's benefit and that was no fun.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Full on fatty Cravendale for me, love it!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I prefer full fat for frothing, but can get some good results with semi skimmed.

I find that whichever I use I get the best results from the freshest milk. ie, the longer the container has been in my fridge the harder it is to achieve the same results from when we just got it. we weekly shop on thursdays and the milk lasts us a week, wednesday I get the worst results


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

prefer the taste and feel of full fat, but for some reason can only do latte art with semi


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Until you know what you're doing, I definitely find it easier creating microfoam with whole milk (full fat as some refer to it as).


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I've been using semi for years just because I drink so much and it's an easy way to reduce fat, but recently I've been 'treating myself' to whole milk and it's delicious for flat whites. Also I find it a little easier to steam, but mainly it's the taste and creamy texture.

Cravendale is easy to work with. However I find it has a signature 'too clean' taste, which while not unpleasant, is a bit distracting once you've 'locked on' to it so I went back to whole/blue/full fat milk.

Ultimately you'll have to try each of them to find out what you prefer, but I think full fat is a good place to start for creamy cappuccini and easy steaming.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I like the Yeo Valley whole milk, on the rare occasions I've had a milky drink it's seemed the easiest to work with and best taste for me.


----------



## djedga (Apr 22, 2015)

I use semi skimmed or skimmed and often lacto free (for Mrs Djedga mainly). Semi skimmed lacto free seems to need a slightly higher temp (by touch) than it's "normal" supermarket counterpart. but is easy to over stretch as I'm used to regular semi skimmed and take it too far. I switched to full fat a while back to see if there was a difference, better texture and easier for the art but not enough for me to make the switch permanently.


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

Semi skimmed for me - tesco or asda standard stuff. Full fat might be a better taste or texture but high on cals


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

new convert from filter whole to yeo valley organic whole,

once tried no going back,pure luxury to make the easiest whites


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

OK thanks for the advice , was trying to keep away from full fat as I am a bit of a fatty already









May try the yeo valley organic whole


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Unless you're drinking buckets the calories in 100ml of whole v 100g of skimmed will be negligible


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Unless you're drinking buckets the calories in 100ml of whole v 100g of skimmed will be negligible


I think whole is 4% fat semi skimmed 2% and Skimmed 0%

So 100g of whole = 4g fat...

If my knowledge of fat percentages is correct, could be totally wrong

Hope I helped!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Yes Row said:


> I think whole is 4% fat semi skimmed 2% and Skimmed 0%
> 
> So 100g of whole = 4g fat...
> 
> ...


It's a difference of about 35 cals per drink for a normal sized drink. Unless the rest of your diet is good there will be bigger things to focus on.


----------



## ReecesCuppa (Jan 6, 2016)

Coconut milk or no milk


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

No milk then.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> It's a difference of about 35 cals per drink for a normal sized drink. Unless the rest of your diet is good there will be bigger things to focus on.


Yep, totally agree

I do skimmed milk because I always have and now find whole milk...umm, too milky?

Hate the clacky, back of the throat feeling it gives


----------



## trebor127 (Apr 19, 2013)

Whole cravendale for me


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks guys ! .. Due to this thread I ended up going out and buying different milk to test the difference, I have drunk 1.5ltrs of whole milk today ! ... Restart diet again tomorrow

on the upside, I have finished the last of the Xmas coffee on fkat whites today, so can now start the dsol


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Which milks have you tried h1udd and care to share you're findings please?


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Tesco finest channel island - unhomogenised, pasteurised - tastes great, crap to steam though, you get a bubbly foam on top in the same way if you add cream to milk and steam

cravendsle whole - best I have used yet, tastes nice and steams silky smooth

tesco organic whole - same as tesco normal whole in every respect


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Think I shall pick up and try Cravendale whole milk...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

any cravendale works


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

How does Yeo valley compare ? I am not buying more milk tomorrow


----------



## Brewster (Jun 9, 2015)

I've started using Ivy House Farm Whole Milk, it's great, I probably prefer it to both Yeo and Cravendale having tried both extensively. I think a couple of reputable cafes use it as well.

Even better, you can have a 2l bottle for £1.60 delivered from http://www.farmdrop.co.uk (even comes in a cool bag left outside your front door) if you live in London - quite the bargain!


----------

